# Breeder of Standards?



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

I don't think there's a list, but there are many who know good breeders or can tell you what to look for in a breeder. What area are you looking in? What qualities are you looking for?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Where are you located? Someone here can lead you in the right direction, when we know where to start looking. Good Luck!!! It is a great tribute to your boy that you want to love another great dog.


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

I will say that if you provide info on what you are looking for ... Size , color and that type of info you will be blessed with tons of great info and leads. Sometimes it makes things happen faster than you think possible.... Just ask my DH ... I do not think he will ever make a statement like he has ever again.... New puppy arriving in 30 days and counting!!! Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carole (Apr 4, 2013)

*Standard Black Male*

A larger size Standard Poodle Male. Breeder who can give at least some guarntee of health. Our boy had so many health issues. He was a million dollar guy in all ways. I am in Ontario Canada, but would be willing to bring him home from almost anywhere. Carole


----------

